# Circle of Fifths



## toejamfootball

I dont understand the Circle of Fifths. I looked at this website, http://www.folkblues.com/theory/circle_5ths_text.htm, but I cant gather the point of it. Is the point that you can find any notes in a key?

For instance using the circle of fifths.. the Key of G would be G,A,B,C,D,E,F# ?

Sorry, I dont know music theory.. only scales


----------



## david johnson

memorize the order of sharps and flats appear in key signatures.

#'s always follow this order - F C G D A E B
b's always follow the reverse - B E A D G C F

then remember - if a key has two sharps, it's always F & C...if three, it's always F C G...etc
same with flats.

think about that awhile and then look at the circle again. you'll see the pattern. that said, i never really use the circle idea. i just use and teach a formula based on what i've already said.

dj


----------



## toejamfootball

Yeah thanks, it comes in handy..

also the website musictheory.com helped explain what you just said about sharps and flats aswell.


----------



## david johnson

good luck !!

dj


----------



## toejamfootball

Quick question.. If I song has no sharps or flats then is the key signature C Major or A Minor? Or Both?


----------



## Edward Elgar

david johnson said:


> #'s always follow this order - F C G D A E B
> b's always follow the reverse - B E A D G C F


Father Charles Goes Down And Ends Battle

Battle Ends And Down Goes Charles' Father


----------



## zlya

Key has a lot more to do with chords and harmonies used than with key signatures. EXTREMELY simplified rule: If the first and last chords are C Major, it's in C Major. If the first and last chords are a minor, it's in a minor. If the first and last chords are different, generally look at the last chord to determine the key of the whole piece. Of course, some pieces are intentionally ambiguous, and some change key as they go, but that's all much more complicated.


----------



## david johnson

sure. which it is depends on the 'sound'...it depends if the tonal center seems to be 'C' or 'a'.

dj


----------



## Josef Haydn

ahh, the circle of fifths is much more my friends, it is purity in music, an amazing tool that can be used to shake the foundations of human emotion.

It is also a brilliant tool in modulating and alsorts of other things


----------



## Adele87

I love the circle of fifths! We studied it in my Music Theory I class when I was a freshman. Now I'm a junior. Man, time flies.


----------

